
POTUS defends Google after record EU fine - randomname2
https://www.axios.com/trump-defends-google-european-union-fine-7885deda-df09-4eee-af1d-319bd206a47d.html
======
foxyv
I don't imagine that Google is encouraged by this development. It will be
interesting to see how this affects their appeal politically speaking.

------
IronWolve
I find it telling that that article narrated the viewpoint of POTUS, that
POTUS only tweeted that because he hated Amazon.

Then stated Obama said the same thing.

~~~
true_religion
I don't often talk about my politics on HN, but.... I am a republican, which
puts me in line to be a Trump supporter naturally. However, if you watch
closely---although Trump espouses Republican goals, his reasons for doing so
are usually 'odd'. There's no considered logic behind his decision making.

It is hard to praise him, even when he is on your side, because doing so is
tethering your ideology to a crazy fellow and you never know what he might do
next, because his reason does not rely on any wider principle.

~~~
tenkurmatia
Same can be said about any specific organization, like a political party. It
is often impossible for two people to agree all the time. To agree with a
politicial party/philosophy all the time would seem similarly crazy.

The reason it is hard to praise him is probably more because people might be
afraid that there is actually no reason for his stance and the stance might be
completely as random as a flip of a coin.

------
retrogradeorbit
I like watching the cognitive dissonance and mental gymnastics when Trump does
something that American's generally would be behind (if any other president
had done it). You start with your conclusion, that Trump is Hitler, and then
contort your way back to the facts. I'm not American, so watching it without
skin in the game is both hilarious and bizarre. And it keeps getting more so.

~~~
theredking
Very well said.

